# Are anubias flowers self fertile?



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been growning Anubias barteri plants for many years, and I get flowers regularly. Normally they are submerged. In a shallow 15 gallon tank I leave about an inch space between the water and the top of the tank. This tank is really too small for this plant. Today I noticed that a flower stalk had broken the surface of the water and what looked to be pollen grains were dusting the leaves below (click for big):



Are these flowers self fertile? If so, how do I go about pretending I'm a bee? It might be fun to see if I can get some seeds.

Another flower on the way, and a very crowded tank. The plant takes up about 3/4 of this tank. I hacked half of it away last year. Time for another prune I think.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't been able to dig up any mentions of self-incompatibility in Anubias, per se, but a lot of aroid plants have either pollen that matures well before the female parts of the plant have matured, or well afterwards. You might need to look closely at those inflorescences and see if there are female parts yet to open. If so, save some pollen, and good luck!


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I'll dab some on a Qtip and seal it in a tupperware.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As mentioned, when Anubias produces flowers the female part comes out first. At that time, it will be able to be pollinated. A short while afterwards, the female part will become unable to accept pollen and then the male part will be developed.

Because of this, it is difficult for the plant to self-pollinate. However, if there are two seperate flowers on one plant this is possible, as long as they are at seperate stages of development.

You can bypass nature here by collecting pollen from an older flower, and then pollinating a newly opened flower when it comes.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Chris. I've got another flower opening, so I'll give the pollination thing a try.


----------

